# Percheron cross pics



## lovesmyhawse (Mar 18, 2011)

I would love to see pictures of your Percheron crosses! Especially your perch/paint crosses. 

Here's my filly


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dont have any here, just wanted to comment on your adorable little filly!! She is sooo cute!!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

This is Jazz, a 16.3 hh PercheronXThoroughbred mare i owned for a little while.
I later traded her for my Arabian mare.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

How 'bout a full Perch? ;-) This is Lenox, a 12-yr old gray. She stands around 16.3hh. *runs away before I upload too many pictures!*


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

^^Beautiful!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks, csimkunas6


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Cute, cute & cute! 

Equiniphile ~ Anytime Lenox wants to move a state over, I have an extra stall and lots of pasture  She's a doll!


----------

